# *The Official 2014 H2Oi TT GTG*



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The Official H2Oi Hairdresser GTG 
*Location:* Super Walmart Parking lot
*Address:* 11416 Ocean Gateway, Berlin, MD 21811
*Day:* Saturday 9/27/2014
*Time:* 3 pm
*Google Maps Link*
Followed by a cruise to the forced induction gtg around 6pm and followed by dinner. We will choose a restaurant later on and make reservations the day of. Everyone is welcome to join and talk about whatever over some grub and brews:beer:


Several of us decided to change the location because its more secluded. it also offers a good chance to cruise since its inland. 

To keep things in better order I ask that you all PM me so I can add your names to the list. This will allow us to plan accordingly. Below is an example of the info I need. 
-NAME
-MODEL (MKI,II)
-Phone # Only I will see this. I will send a reminder text to everyone about 30 minutes before the gtg. This worked well when we used it a few years ago.


*ROLL CALL*
*MKI*
1)James
2)Noah
3)Doug
4)Other James aka Romano
5)Ben
6)Mike
7)Dzemo
8)Michelle
9)Matt
10)Lou
11)Rob
12)Kyle
13)Charles
14)Adam 
15)Charles
16)Mike

*MKII*
1)Kevin 


For those of you who take pictures or look for TT pictures in the H2oi Event thread
Here is the TT picture thread. Please post TT related pics here


----------



## RabbitTT (Nov 27, 2012)

I have never been to H2O despite nearly 25 years and over 300,000 miles driven in VW/Audi rides. Would love to make it this year in my TT to hang with fellow hairdressermobile drivers. What's the date? My 6 y.o. son loves the TT - is it ok to bring a child along?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

RabbitTT said:


> I have never been to H2O despite nearly 25 years and over 300,000 miles driven in VW/Audi rides. Would love to make it this year in my TT to hang with fellow hairdressermobile drivers. What's the date? My 6 y.o. son loves the TT - is it ok to bring a child along?


Sure! And it's the last weekend of September


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Will be there, not sure with what one of the fleet yet


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Will be there, not sure with what one of the fleet yet


Well I would hope so :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

How come everyone is on the east coast ? 

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> How come everyone is on the east coast ?
> 
> Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


Because its the right coast


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

DeckManDubs said:


> Because its the right coast


I swear everyone on vortex is from the east. I used to live in Virginia when I was young. I like Oregon ........California gives the west coast a bad rep.

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I swear everyone on vortex is from the east. I used to live in Virginia when I was young. I like Oregon ........California gives the west coast a bad rep.
> 
> Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> ...I ask that you all PM me...


meh

-James
-Mk1 TT Junkyard POS
-(800)328-7448


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll add you guys (Noah James and Doug) when I get back to a cool tomorrow


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Werd. In on this. 

Neb.
Mk1

Pm'ing you my new cell


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Werd. In on this.
> 
> Neb.
> Mk1
> ...


Already changed it. How else would we have discussed this :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Updated everyone who PM'd me:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Already changed it. How else would we have discussed this :laugh:


shhh lol. Couldn't remember who I sent it too


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> shhh lol. Couldn't remember who I sent it too


Haha gotcha. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Also we got 1 MKII. If you'll be there this year let me know:wave:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

put me down brotha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> put me down brotha


I texted you like a week ago. You never texted back


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PM'd with info!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

List is updated:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Updated


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bumping this up. As it stands there will be a meeting of the minds over the holiday where Doug James Noah and Myself will get some planning done. We have a few restaurants in mind to pick from for the post gtg dinner. This in one of them here.
As before PM me if you plan on attending so we can plan accordingly:beer:
-James


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I may be out of this one. Bought a new house, started a new company and wife is out of work lol. Sooo probably have to miss H20 this year. :thumbdown:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Stuck in Afghanistan. Swear to sweet little baby Jesus that I'm going to make it to some of these once I get stateside and put some faces to some names.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I should be able to make it out this year.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> I may be out of this one. Bought a new house, started a new company and wife is out of work lol. Sooo probably have to miss H20 this year. :thumbdown:


Don't make me renew my passport just to kidnap you 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Stuck in Afghanistan. Swear to sweet little baby Jesus that I'm going to make it to some of these once I get stateside and put some faces to some names.


Do it up! I'm holding you to that :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> I should be able to make it out this year.


You had better!


----------



## BarryV1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah.... you guys will want to find a new spot too


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BarryV1 said:


> Yeah.... you guys will want to find a new spot too


Whys that?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BarryV1 said:


> Yeah.... you guys will want to find a new spot too


Actually just saw. Good thing I called that spot 3 months before the MKVI and MKIV guys :beer: goes to show you that no one checks first :facepalm:


----------



## BarryV1 (Jun 12, 2013)

It actually has nothing to do with the mkIV and mkVI guys.

We are telling them to move too :thumbup:


----------



## Mk1Madness (Nov 8, 2009)

FYI

The Mk1 gtg has been in the lot at Wal Mart near the recycling dumpsters for a few years as well as Mk2 added to it last year.

We're there 2:00 till around 5:00 and last year there were 100+ Mk1's


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mk1Madness said:


> FYI
> 
> The Mk1 gtg has been in the lot at Wal Mart near the recycling dumpsters for a few years as well as Mk2 added to it last year.
> 
> We're there 2:00 till around 5:00 and last year there were 100+ Mk1's


Yeah I was there for that as well as a few of us last year. Didn't realize it was all day tho. We will have to figure something out.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BarryV1 said:


> It actually has nothing to do with the mkIV and mkVI guys.
> 
> We are telling them to move too :thumbup:


Should have stated why in the first place to avoid confusion :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Its not even like there is a lot of us TT guys


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> Its not even like there is a lot of us TT guys


Doug and I were discussing this. May just keep it there. If 10 TT's across the lot disrupt 100 vw's on the other side than sorry. Still could be changed idk


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm in!

Can my buddy come along in his A3 (it's FWD...ewwwww)?


----------



## BarryV1 (Jun 12, 2013)

PLAYED TT said:


> Should have stated why in the first place to avoid confusion :thumbup:


I mean... this is better than a dispute in the lot, on that day, isnt it?

You know the mk1 and mk2 guys are low key and try to keep the gtg's off of the radar simply because we don't like to be over run with every other generation and genre... It is what it is.

Hope you guys have a good gtg :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

BarryV1 said:


> I mean... this is better than a dispute in the lot, on that day, isnt it?
> 
> You know the mk1 and mk2 guys are low key and try to keep the gtg's off of the radar simply because we don't like to be over run with every other generation and genre... It is what it is.
> 
> Hope you guys have a good gtg :beer:



Off radar is nice, but with everything going on at H2O, preventing any potential confusion by "you know or you dont" type things are very childish. Just my $.02. However, considering the parking lot has over 400 parking spots, a few TT's on the far side should not affect you at all. For GTG planning, saying that MK1's on one row, MK2's on other row and all other ish, please park a little away from the area to allow for potential late showers to show up. 

Remember, we are all there to meet new people hang out and have a good time.


----------



## orrangearrow (Aug 27, 2007)

Here's a history of this. 

We used to broadcast the mk1 gtg. Back when we held it at the main lot at Jolly Rogers. And then the whole lot would get invaded by all the other makes. Instead of parking in the side lot, you'd have riff raft breaking up the mk1's and being dickheads about it to boot. Then all the other groups started holding their gtg's there and management decided nobody could use the lot as a result. So we had to move it to and choose the Walmart lot and only told people who needed to know about it which worked great. But now the word is out again and we got a ton of other groups trying to use the lot as well.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No I understand that's why we wanted to move it as well. It's getting old when we get run out of our old spot so we looked for a low key place. If we do have it there it wouldn't be anywhere near you guys and we aren't trying to invade any meet.


----------



## BarryV1 (Jun 12, 2013)

DeckManDubs said:


> Off radar is nice, but with everything going on at H2O, preventing any potential confusion by "you know or you dont" type things are very childish. Just my $.02. However, considering the parking lot has over 400 parking spots, a few TT's on the far side should not affect you at all. For GTG planning, saying that MK1's on one row, MK2's on other row and all other ish, please park a little away from the area to allow for potential late showers to show up.
> 
> Remember, we are all there to meet new people hang out and have a good time.


One row for mk1's and one row for mk2's... that's cute 

I don't necessarily agree that we are all here to meet new people and have a good time. I certainly am, and have been doing this for that reason, since Carson Daily was delivering the top 10 music videos on MTV... These kids today just care about what they can do for themselves, to gain the most attention. They don't even know what MTV was like when it was actually Music Television. 

Those are the people we try to distance ourselves from, and keep the contact to a minimum. 



PLAYED TT said:


> No I understand that's why we wanted to move it as well. It's getting old when we get run out of our old spot so we looked for a low key place. If we do have it there it wouldn't be anywhere near you guys and we aren't trying to invade any meet.


Seems reasonable to me. I have an R32... it's basically a TT... Can I come? It doesn't even smell like crayons... :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

BarryV1 said:


> One row for mk1's and one row for mk2's... that's cute








BarryV1 said:


> I don't necessarily agree that we are all here to meet new people and have a good time. I certainly am, and have been doing this for that reason, since Carson Daily was delivering the top 10 music videos on MTV... These kids today just care about what they can do for themselves, to gain the most attention. They don't even know what MTV was like when it was actually Music Television.
> 
> Those are the people we try to distance ourselves from, and keep the contact to a minimum.
> 
> Seems reasonable to me. I have an R32... it's basically a TT... Can I come? It doesn't even smell like crayons... :laugh:


I totally understand where you come from. Been doing it for the better part of a decade and a half and do not want to have any association with with the current "trend riff-raff" and feel many of the TT owners, if not all are very much the same. I would more than love to chat and hang out without any drama talking cars/restorations/racing with anyone. 

Hopefully we can work something out for all like twenty TT's


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BarryV1 said:


> One row for mk1's and one row for mk2's... that's cute
> 
> I don't necessarily agree that we are all here to meet new people and have a good time. I certainly am, and have been doing this for that reason, since Carson Daily was delivering the top 10 music videos on MTV... These kids today just care about what they can do for themselves, to gain the most attention. They don't even know what MTV was like when it was actually Music Television.
> 
> ...


Sure thing but I call BS on the no crayon smell. My old MKIV Jetta did that but yeah were a small group and 5 of us went to the MKI/secret MKII gtg last year which is half of this years attendees :laugh:. All in all the scene kid TT's don't show up and are too busy trying to get scene famous on the strip which leaves the rest of us to stay tight knit. Not sure about how the MKI forum is but most of us know each other on a first name basis and get together regularly other than this event. 


Oh and on a side note if you're going to madness feel free to PM me and we can drink some :beer:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

PM sent, I'm in🍻


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> PM sent, I'm in🍻


I'll add you when I get to my computer next :thumbup:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Booked a room at the Flamingo on 30th again. Less than 2 months to go!


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

Nice I'm hoing to bring the mk1 TT, my wife is going to want to drive her mk6 or the Porsche so she will be joining. Porsche is AWD so it can kinda fit in.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Close enough lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Getting close. Some of us are bringing other cars but will still be there to say hi:wave:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Now I'm hoping my car will be all good to go  Otherwise I'll be in something Bavarian.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Raek said:


> Now I'm hoping my car will be all good to go  Otherwise I'll be in something Bavarian.


That's fine. Like I said it's about the people and faces. Not a show


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> That's fine. Like I said it's about the people and faces. Not a show


x2. We hardly looked at the cars last year lol. You need to just bring a cooler and a chair and chill out and chat :beer:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Neb said:


> x2. We hardly looked at the cars last year lol. You need to just bring a cooler and a chair and chill out and chat :beer:





PLAYED TT said:


> That's fine. Like I said it's about the people and faces. Not a show



True true. But, I was really looking forward to bringing the Audi down. Turbo pops basically last minute without too many warning signs and I'm in crunch mode. Ah, well!

:banghead:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have to put a new in tank OEM fuel pump in. This was the first time my TT left me stranded on the side of the road. But I'll be ready for H2o


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Cant wait! Just have to rebuild the front suspension and hopefully get the new harnesses installed.


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Gtg is officially at 3pm. Some of the guys want to go to the forced induction gtg at 6 so we will most likely swing by there before dinner.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

See everyone in a couple weeks! :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> See everyone in a couple weeks! :wave:


:wave:


----------



## isaacblaylock (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in to meet up mk1 tt 
Isaac- 6105050470
I'll be down there with a photographer if you guys want to take some shots lmk


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

isaacblaylock said:


> I'm in to meet up mk1 tt
> Isaac- 6105050470
> I'll be down there with a photographer if you guys want to take some shots lmk



hells yeah


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey PLAYED, you get my pm? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

euroguy666 said:


> Hey PLAYED, you get my pm?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Yup just updated it


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

In Berlin I hear there's a bad ass brewery. Anyone ever been?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

euroguy666 said:


> In Berlin I hear there's a bad ass brewery. Anyone ever been?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


No. Any details?


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll report back later tonight

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Burley oak its called. They do tours and stuff. Sounded cool

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.burleyoak.com looks pretty cool

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks like they have a good selection of beers.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Looks like they have a good selection of beers.


My sisters bf told me the place has good beers. He wouldn't shut up about it

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Seems like a chill place now that there is no "VIP" event going on there.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Counting down the days


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm on the wire! TT is still in fine tuning for the F23 and stuff. I'm totally biting my nails...hahaha.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Better get it done in time lol


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Raek said:


> I'm on the wire! TT is still in fine tuning for the F23 and stuff. I'm totally biting my nails...hahaha.


Its the final countdown! 

Also, how come I only saw like 2 TTs down in Maryland last year? Where do you all hide?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

euroguy666 said:


> Its the final countdown!
> 
> Also, how come I only saw like 2 TTs down in Maryland last year? Where do you all hide?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I was drinking most of the time :beer:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was all over the place, Tap House, 94st, United Motorsport BBQ at Northside Park, and up and down the strip.


Rob


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Any TT pictures you guys take or find go here :thumbup:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

leaving in the AM see you guys soon!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

LF_gottron said:


> leaving in the AM see you guys soon!


:thumbup:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Leaving tomorrow as well, I may just be hitching a ride, or I may be taking the bimmer. Either way, I'll be there to associate this year. Last year I popped my head in but went to meet up with some guys shortly after.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug, James, Noah and myself will be down Friday at some point. We're in no rush as usual ha


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'll be there in my A2 GTI, TT is staying home since the GTI came together


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> I'll be there in my A2 GTI, TT is staying home since the GTI came together


Which I can't wait to get a ride in now


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

There's about 5 of us here. We have no idea where to park and or if there is another group of tt's here but we are just in the middle of the wal mart.....


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rob


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Couldn't go. Cam position sensor crapped out. Got a new one. Still won't fire up. Still a code for low signal to the sensor. Anyone got any ideas? Fuse? Relay? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I counted 15 cars. Sort of dropped the ball and forgot the list of everyone's numbers however :laugh: still was a good turnout nonetheless


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Great time! Glad to see everyone and hang out and chat!


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The good news is next years gtg will be better than this years. Already have the new day time and location set with the other "misfits" of the coupe world


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

James, next year you have to bring your TT


Rob


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like a great turnout


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> James, next year you have to bring your TT
> 
> 
> Rob


Oh I plan on it Rob lol. I have 361 days


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Looks like a great turnout


It was. I have some pics to post up later!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rob


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rob


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

What kind of spoiler is this!? It looks larger than a telson!


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

chrisc351 said:


> What kind of spoiler is this!? It looks larger than a telson!


telson knock off molded to the stock spoiler

Also nice meeting everyone who came out to the meet. Counting down until next year :beer::beer:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I am proud to say my car was the only one at the GTG sitting at stock ride height! I didn't get to talk to every owner, but it was very nice exchanging experiences with intelligent people as opposed to the tomfoolery that was happening on the strip.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

few shots i found of mine 
bummed i missed the TT meet 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/denispodmarkov/15372878642" title="H2Oi 2014 by Denis Podmarkov, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15372878642_da570bf4be_z.jpg" width="640" height="398" alt="H2Oi 2014"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jaysoncunhaphotography/15211657688" title="H2oi 2014 by Jayson Cunha, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3924/15211657688_0993106026_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="H2oi 2014"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/domsjunk/15214698237" title="IMG_9379 by Dom, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3856/15214698237_1fb992b4b4_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="IMG_9379"></a>


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

Dapper.....lol


----------

